
Google's quantum computer achieves chemistry milestone - bookofjoe
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/googles-quantum-computer-achieves-chemistry-milestone/
======
bookofjoe
>Hartree-Fock on a superconducting qubit quantum computer

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6507/1084](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6507/1084)

